# Should we seek revenge for Otto Warmbier?



## K9Buck (Sep 27, 2017)

Otto's parents revealed what we sort of already knew, that he had been horribly tortured.  And all for stealing a poster.  I support Trump, but why hasn't he responded?  We need a public demonstration to show the world that doing this to Americans is NOT going to be tolerated.  So, what, if anything, should we do about it?  

I say we cause North Korean diplomats from around the world to start being found on city streets after having apparently fallen from a great height.  Five should do.  Then again, I doubt Jung-un would give a damn.  

Warmbier parents describe N Korea 'torture'


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Sep 27, 2017)

No.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 27, 2017)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> No.



Why not?


----------



## norwegen (Sep 27, 2017)

Yes.  If not revenge, then something else that tells them we're pissed.

If we roll over for this, what else will we roll over for?  Obama and his/her fellow pussies are no longer in charge.  Time to act like men again.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Sep 27, 2017)

It's not revenge, its justice.  I think little Kimmy is going to do this to himself in due time.


----------



## norwegen (Sep 27, 2017)

I would not want to be a citizen of a country that ignores my unlawful torture and murder.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 27, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Otto's parents revealed what we sort of already knew, that he had been horribly tortured.  And all for stealing a poster.  I support Trump, but why hasn't he responded?  We need a public demonstration to show the world that doing this to Americans is NOT going to be tolerated.  So, what, if anything, should we do about it?
> 
> I say we cause North Korean diplomats from around the world to start being found on city streets after having apparently fallen from a great height.  Five should do.  Then again, I doubt Jung-un would give a damn.
> 
> Warmbier parents describe N Korea 'torture'


maybe you will feel better if you know that warmbier was not tortured. it was enhanced interrogation.


----------



## norwegen (Sep 27, 2017)

L.K.Eder said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Otto's parents revealed what we sort of already knew, that he had been horribly tortured.  And all for stealing a poster.  I support Trump, but why hasn't he responded?  We need a public demonstration to show the world that doing this to Americans is NOT going to be tolerated.  So, what, if anything, should we do about it?
> ...


Yea, he was waterboarded, obviously.  And in an attempt to extract some information, no doubt.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 27, 2017)

Liberals don't give a fuck that their fellow American was brutally tortured to death, but go apocalyptic if you pour water on a mass-murdering terrorist.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 27, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Liberals don't give a fuck that their fellow American was brutally tortured to death, but go apocalyptic if you pour water on a mass-murdering terrorist.


don't you get tired of your own idiocy, hero?


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 27, 2017)

Adventure tourism gone wrong....no revenge


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 27, 2017)

He went there as a tourist. And a moron, obviously.
Of course no revenge. It was his fault.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Sep 27, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...


Well I hoped that taking the position that we should not brutally murder people who had nothing to do with what happened to Warmbier and, despite working for the North Korean government, are just as much vicitims of the regime as anyone else in that country wouldn't need defending, but I guess that was a pipedream.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Sep 27, 2017)

norwegen said:


> Yes.  If not revenge, then something else that tells them we're pissed.
> 
> If we roll over for this, what else will we roll over for?  Obama and his/her fellow pussies are no longer in charge.  Time to act like men again.


Trump has already taken care of this with his pointless sanctions that will kill innocent civilians and his Twitter threats.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Sep 27, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> He went there as a tourist. And a moron, obviously.
> Of course no revenge. It was his fault.


This is utter nonsense. If you go into the White House and try to steal a painting of George Washington you're not going to have a fun time, but you're not going to be tortured until rendered braindead. It's probable that he did try to steal some poster or picture or whatever, but that doesn't mean what happened to him is his fault. The North Korean regime is criminally insane and their response was far worse than the alleged crime.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 27, 2017)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > He went there as a tourist. And a moron, obviously.
> ...


He knew what he was getting into. Its NK FFS. Its his fault. 
"im going to visit one of the worst countries on earth that has some of the worst prisons on earth. Then im going to defy the dictatorship"


----------



## eflatminor (Sep 27, 2017)

No.

If you go into a foreign country, you're subject to their laws, just as visitors to America are subject to ours (unless of course they're the establishment class cause d'jour, in which case you may get a pass)

He voluntarily entered a country run as a communist dictatorship.  His bad decision making is not someone else's problem to avenge.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Sep 27, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Yes, actions have consequences, but that doesn't mean we have to excuse the brutality of psychopaths.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 27, 2017)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin_Kennedy said:
> ...


Im not excusing their tyranny. I am laying blame in ottos lap.


----------



## norwegen (Sep 27, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Petty theft is not what this thread is about.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 27, 2017)

no this thread is about internal control of countries for thier laws....are we going to blast into middle east countries that behead people now?  you go on adventure tourism and that is what otta was doing ...it was one big party till he fucked up


----------



## norwegen (Sep 27, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> no this thread is about internal control of countries for thier laws....are we going to blast into middle east countries that behead people now?  you go on adventure tourism and that is what otta was doing ...it was one big party till he fucked up


When the Norks returned Otto Warmbier, they said they did not harm him.  They did not want to admit to their _crime_.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...


Go for it.  Take action.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 27, 2017)

norwegen said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin_Kennedy said:
> ...


Its about getting revenge. Which, i dont agree with. He did to himself.
Arew e going to start avenging every dumbfuck american that goes and visits a dictatorship and gets arrested?


----------



## norwegen (Sep 27, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Maybe not revenge, but something.  What kind of a country would ignore the wrong death of its citizens.

He did bring torture and death to himself.  Even North Koreans know that.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Sep 27, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I agree that getting "revenge" or whatever nonsense this thread is premised on is dumb, but I don't see how it's correct to say that he did it to himself. If we follow that logic we can justify any punishment of any crime and I'm not sure we'd like where that leads us.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 27, 2017)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...


That logic wouldnt work with any crime.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Sep 27, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Why not? If I go somewhere where the punishment for theft is having my hand cut off isn't it my own fault for committing the crime and going to a place where that's the punishment?


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 27, 2017)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin_Kennedy said:
> ...


yes


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 27, 2017)

Liberals, should we apologize to North Korea and reimburse them for Otto's incarceration and court costs?


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Sep 27, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


So then what crime wouldn't the logic work with?


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 27, 2017)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin_Kennedy said:
> ...


From your post, i assumed you meant here.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Sep 27, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


But why not here? Let's take away the constitutions stating that those types of punishments are impermissible: What are the principles that can stand up to the logic of it being your own fault for breaking the law?


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 27, 2017)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> What are the principles that can stand up to the logic of it being your own fault for breaking the law?


Lol


----------

